# Can ping ip but not url



## Modinstaller (Jan 19, 2016)

This happens when I try to ping 2 websites : www.warpportal.com (128.241.93.57) and www.playrequiem.com (128.241.93.13)

I've been trying to play a game with a friend for the last 2 hours. Couldn't visit the game's website so I downloaded it from steam, and now I can't run the game because I can't connect to warpportal's servers. My friend has no problem, he's with a different ISP than me but I've got another friend with the same ISP and he can connect to those 2 websites.

I never had any problems with my ISP (I live in France, my ISP's name is free) or with internet or anything.

Here's what I've tried so far :
- rebooting
- ipconfig /flushdns
- netsh winsock reset
- netsh int ip reset
- netsh int ipv6 reset
- disabling windows firewall and avg
- ping 128.241.93.57 => works
- ping www.warpportal.com => gives me "Ping request couldn't find host"
- tracert 128.241.93.57 => works (gives me the route to www.warpportal.com)
- tracert www.warpportal.com => gives me "Unable to resolve target system name"

Spent hours searching for solutions on google but nobody seems to have my problem. Either there's no response at some point like the guy gave up, or they say whatever solution worked for them when it doesn't for me, or the problem is something else altogether.

This shit is driving me crazy. Please light my path.

Edit : this computer is connected to my router by cable. I tried on a laptop that I have here which is on wifi to the same router and I still can't connect to those 2 websites.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 19, 2016)

Do you have IPv6 on your ISP?

Both those domains resolve to IPv6 Ip addresses.  If you're ISP does not support IPv6 and is poorly setup not to fallback to IPv4, you would have that exact issue.






A quick and dirty solution is to add those ips to your hosts file.  Your hosts file on windows is located in C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts.  It should have a quick description in there on what you need to do to add a manual hosts entry.

A better solution would be to switch your DNS to google DNS, using IP address 8.8.8.8.  A quick google will tell you how to change your DNS server.


----------



## hat (Jan 19, 2016)

It's a longshot, but... try using Google DNS. 

https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using?hl=en


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 19, 2016)

hat said:


> It's a longshot, but... try using Google DNS.
> 
> https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using?hl=en



I ninja edited that in just before your post.


----------



## Frick (Jan 19, 2016)

Can you connect the computer without the router (if you like me simply have an RJ45 connector in your home)?

If changing DNS doesn't work, but it's likely it will I think. I seem to recall having similar problems and chaning DNS did work.


----------



## Modinstaller (Jan 19, 2016)

@R-T-B I think I do have an ipv6 adress, "ipconfig /all" gives me a line : "Adresse IPv6. . . . . . . . . . . . . .: 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:2c09:3866:adbc:1cb5(préféré)"

I just changed my DNS and it works. I can connect to the websites, ping 'em, and launch the game.
Thank you guys, didn't think it could be so easy ! 

Just a question : I know I can roll back to my router's DNS should any problem arise, but in any case : should I expect anything to be different with these DNS settings ? If it doesn't bother, can you explain what exactly changes for me now ?

Edit : oh, and what's the problem with my router's DNS ? Maybe I could fix the problem at its root ?


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 19, 2016)

> If it doesn't bother, can you explain what exactly changes for me now ?



basically, you are dependent on google's DNS servers rather than your ISPs.

This is not a bad thing.  Google's DNS servers are probably some of the least filtered, most accurate and reliable ones out there.


----------



## Modinstaller (Jan 19, 2016)

Hohoho yeah, I can connect to tpb.se now, don't have to use proxies. Yeah, my ISP has been forced to block tpb.

Okay I get it, thanks for the explanation 

Solved thread


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 19, 2016)

Modinstaller said:


> Hohoho yeah, I can connect to tpb.se now, don't have to use proxies. Yeah, my ISP has been forced to block tpb.
> 
> Okay I get it, thanks for the explanation
> 
> Solved thread



I almost wonder if France decided in it's infinite wisdom to block that game, lol.  You never can be sure these days, sadly...


----------



## hat (Jan 19, 2016)

Depending on how you did it, you can either specify the DNS server in your router, which would cause every device connected to your router to thusly use Google DNS (or whichever DNS you specified), or you could have set it up within Windows (or whatever it is running on any particular device) to use your specified DNS. To reverse this, just tick the option to fetch the info automatically. In case of a router, this means it will use whatever DNS server is provided by your ISP. In case of a device behind a router, it will use whatever the router tells it to.

I set up my RT-N66R to use Google DNS ages ago:


----------

